

Why talk markets when they are actually individuals? - yaagneshwaran
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140614070252-44477394-why-talk-markets-when-they-are-individuals?published=t

======
yaagneshwaran
Sadly, despite these positives, the social media handles of several companies
are on an automation mode. People automate tweeting, schedule Facebook posts
at regular intervals to ensure 24*7 availability and more importantly for
search optimization. (Google search matters a lot, I know!)

Isn't it important for you to humanize your interactions? Whether it’s a
product or service, it’s a service to humanity at the end of the day. Of
course, not missing out on profitability from a business standpoint.

So when it looks and feels like you, when you are a trusted source and not
like an automated blabber – then you are on the spot and valued.

Making 20 automated tweets/posts doesn't help but on the other hand, if you
have 5 sensible interactions, you have made justice to your day on social
media.

